# What ultra portable/'netbook' should I get? Do you use any?



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2008)

I use work a pile of computers (a Mac Pro as my lab machine, a MacBook and iMac and Mac Mini at desk, and a Dell Inspiron with 2 displays), and at home my MacBook Pro is my main machine. 

Home I stick to Mac OS X, and at work for certain tasks I need XP, and for certain other tasks I need other OS (different Linux, different Solaris, Windows, Netware etc) which don't all need to be native so I can comfortably virtualize them. But home it's OS X, and if that would not be an option for some devices, Linux (Ubuntu.. or FreeBSD) come with my second choices, then Solaris and so on. Windows is just frustrating, gives me headache, is something I would call at best being a beta version of anything (and this being my most friendly definition of XP SP 2 - SP 3 I'm not even touching yet for production devices). So no Windows please. I like keeping my own toys as Microsoft-free as I can.

Now what I need and want is a mini portable. MacBook Pro will still be my home main machine with appropriate storage networks and servers and so on. So while at home, using the MacBook Pro. But there are situations where I don't even want to think about bringing it with - holidays where backpacking, or in less safe areas, or when only knowing I will need the computer for light use like browsing, emailing, skype, IM, remote access to work and some basic office tools (Open Office). Occasional use will of course include charging phones or iPods or accessing cameras to upload or edit the photos, but those will all work with Linux as well. Or on other occasions, when on call on weekends for work duty, it would be good to have a small portable for instant access to network when I'll need to do some work when not at home or at desk. Small, light, and cheap. Durable, beautiful, decent keyboard, readable screen etc etc. Where is the Mac equivalent? I would say MacBook Air would fit this category - except for price. When going thru South America or Asia with $ 2k laptop in my bag, I would not feel comfortable. So, unless I wait for months or years to see if there ever will be an Apple branded equivalent, I want - and need - something for this purpose. And I'm not going to sign in for any Windows or PC board to ask for advice - there have to be some Mac users out there who have used some, and know what they like and what they don't like.

* Os flexible, but far prefer Linux to Windows. I prefer tar and not rpm, so Ubuntu is among the favorites

* Application needs: browsing, email, IM (pidgin will do), skype, some photo editing and browsing, RDP and VNC (I can consider VDI 3 with offline desktop feature set up for this, or VMware ACE packaged Player and run that even from a memory stick, or even try if IE 6 and Outlook will run with Crossover for Linux to do 80 % of work related tasks I'd want to be prepared for), and will find some format to keep addressbook sync'ed with Mac OS X and this device. In some form I'll need to be able to VPN, but that should work as long as I can get some program run Windows apps in it, or use sslvpn.

* Need wireless _and_ ethernet. 

* Size (small but need at least that 1024x600), light, not ugly or too cheap looking, usable keyboard, and price matters (US, Can$ or Euro for now). Serviceability (diy) and possibility to change RAM or the HD myself matters too. Needs to be reliable so no shady Asiaclones.

So far I've looked at these - now dear Mac users help me decide what *PC* to buy  

* Dell Inspiron mini 9 
* HP 1000
* MSI Wind (labeled with other brands too)
* Asus EEE series 

I have tried to look and try these in location, as one of the things where there are a lot of differences for usability is the keyboard. But I find that Dell version nowhere to be tried in store or with any friends. 

What would you choose, and why? 
There must be some Mac users out there who admit they have a mini portable ...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm considering the Acer Aspire One (aka "AA1) and the Dell Inspiron Mini 9.  Both of these seem to offer the best bang for the buck, especially if you want GNU/Linux on it.

I was able to play around with the AA1 that my wife's cousin bought and I've realized that the 8.9" models are for me.  Perfect size and weight (about that of a paperback book), although the keys are a bit small (I have a Duo 230, so it's not as if I can't get used to a small keyboard).  The screen size isn't too bad....the text is actually very legible.  The only weird thing for me was the buttons being on either side of the trackpad, but again with time that's something that one would get used to.  The model he had was running Windows XP, and even with that plus all of the crapware that came installed, it felt quite snappy.  I would imagine that the GNU/Linux models would probably feel even snappier, but I am a bit biased if you didn't know that already. 

The one my wife's cousin had was the model with the standard 120 GB hard drive.  I might opt for that one if it is an option on the GNU/Linux side.  Still, I don't want to make any decisions until I can actually play around with the Mini 9.  The keys are bigger than that of the AA1, but in order to achieve that, Dell had to change some keys around which might be annoying at first.

The Dell Mini 9 also has a user-accessible compartment which I believe gives you access to the hard drive and the RAM (you have to completely open up the AA1), but the options are a little more limited on the Mini 9.  I do remember reading somewhere that the Dell Inspiron Mini 9 doesn't allow for the inclusion of 3G, something that the AA1 does have.  The AA1 also has a thriving community behind it with tons of hacks that can be done to the little netbook.

Then there's the original....the Eee PC.  These do cost a little more, but they bring a whole lot out of the box.  I'm not going with the Eee simply because it's reaching the price point where I don't believe a netbook should be, and the construction doesn't feel as solid as the Acer and the Dell.

AnandTech also has a great review of the Dell Inspiron Mini 9:
http://www.anandtech.com/mobile/showdoc.aspx?i=3399&p=1

Well, I think I've been exhaustive enough.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2008)

I had seen that anandtech article too. Keyboard, serviceability.. it looks very robust too (as in how the MLB is built etc). But.. would need to test with the keyboard really. 
Maybe I'll see if someone that types like me would find one in Best Buy or Fry's and test it there (as for typing would not matter what OS it has). 
But.. the Inspiron 9 sounds good. There will also be a 12" for $ 999 but at that point MacBook is a better one  
In Europe, I've seen and tried an Asus EEE-something that had about the same specs, and one of those MSI wind versions.
For me the size and weight and price are ideal as that would really be the notebook. Hm.. _notebook_ would actually be much better term for a laptop of the size of an actual notebook...

Hm... forgot also HP 2133. 
http://optimitza.cat/en/laptops/netbook-comparison
The prices of that one have shrunk at least in Amazon since, so that would be $ 300 for 4 GB/512MB or $ 450 for 120 GB/1GB. Hm... 
Spiced up Inspiron with Ubuntu + 1 GB + 8 GB + webcam would come close to that.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2008)

HP is coming out with the MiniNote 1000 which is much cheaper and faster than the 2133 (Atom vs. Via C7-M), but the screen resolution is a lot less (1024x600 as opposed to 1280x800).  They're also making one under the Compaq name that is basically another MiniNote 1000.  I might check those out as well given the chance.

Yeah, the Mini 12 at that price would lose its value compared to a MacBook.  For a few hundred bucks more than the Mini 12, you can get a Mac with a full Core 2 processor and better graphics chipset.

I get most of my netbook information at the following site if you're interested:
http://www.liliputing.com


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2008)

Mini note 1000 will be from January and still from closer to $ 400 as start price.
So HP 1000 currently .. is close to that, and not that interesting. 
Hmm.... HP 2133 or spiced up Inspiron mini 9?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> Mini note 1000 will be from January and still from closer to $ 400 as start price.
> So HP 1000 currently .. is close to that, and not that interesting.
> Hmm.... HP 2133 or spiced up Inspiron mini 9?



No contest....the Dell is the sure winner.

The VIA C7-M is slow compared to the Intel Atom.  I wouldn't even consider the 2133 because it uses the slower processor.  Do give the Acer some consideration as well.  This is pretty much the only Acer I would probably ever recommend.  I know of some others that are using the GNU/Linux version and love it.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 3, 2008)

I've seen some of those Acers, and wasn't too impressed.
(and had one, looong time ago, before NeXT was out)
This also covers them all http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/09/12/rh_bg_netbooks/
Dell does sound the one to go with then.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2008)

Dell's shipping times seem to vary as they will make all BTO. So will ship by 14th/19th/20th... would sort of need it by then.
Another nice thing I discovered with Dell is that I can get a small discount from them via work.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm eligible also for the discount at work.  I just have to play with it to see if its what I want.  I did play with the Acer which is why I was sold on it, but I don't want to impulse-buy without testing out the Dell first (which I originally liked just from what I saw online).


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2008)

... and while I'm getting ready to place the order for that Dell, then there is suddenly this http://gizmodo.com/5075924/dealzmodo-msi-wind-now-350-at-best-buy price drop of MSI Wind (1.6 10" same res, 1 GB, 80 GB) for now $ 350 at Best Buy. 
(XP, but that's a matter of 30-60 minutes to install a decent OS there).
(which seems to be sold out all over TX at least by now..)


----------



## ora (Nov 5, 2008)

Bigger review of the Dell on Reg Hardware this morning, though I guess if you are stateside now the stuff abut mobile broadband aint relevant. 

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/11/05/review_netbook_dell_inspiron_mini_9/


----------

